# Ragged Mountain



## dlague (Dec 1, 2013)

*Ragged Mountain 11/30/2013*

*Date Skied:* 11/30/2013

*Conditions:* Packed Powder on Frozen Hard Pack

We originally planned on going to Killington but then heard that Ragged was opening so plans were changed.  We looked up deals on Liftopia and got great deals which included a $10 lunch voucher.  Average cost per person $29.50 including the $10 voucher.

The report for Saturday was Spear Mountain Triple and 6 Pak Express quad were opening but a bearing went on Spear Mountain Triple so it was going to be Exhibition for the day.  First thought was not so nice but that was changed after our first run.  The run was fast and with fresh wax and sharpened edges we ripped it up!  We got there around 10:30 and ended up lapping four runs before we went to get lunch and a couple beers!  

I usually do not ski this run often and hit other trails that seem more enticing, however, it was a blast!  We skied hard and fast the whole time we were there!  My son was pulling 360's off a whale at the base.  I was a little more conservative and went for simple air!  There were other good spots to hit as well.

After lunch we lapped another six runs with not stop skiing top to bottom!  The last couple of runs there were scrapped off spots but the trail edges were still nice with small bumps developing.  All in all it was a quad burning day that was super fun!  Got home to find other muscles in the groin area, hamstrings and calves that got a work out as well!

There were several families that kids that were starting off and it made me think of a few threads relating to protective parents!  I kept that in mind while I approached them.  I even helped out in a situation where the father was down slope and the daughter lost her ski - she could not reach it so I got for her and helped her to get the ski back on!  My concern was here location which was somewhat of a blind spot (down hill side of a drop).  The dad was thankful!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice d....praise the almighty for sidecut and the ability to use 2 edges instead of one


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice report.....Ragged is a good play for early season as both Exhibition and Flying Yankee are nice runs. It's usually quiet as your pics seem to indicate and they run some good deals on Liftopia. You can bang out a lot of vertical quickly riding that 6 pack.


----------



## dlague (Dec 2, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Nice report.....Ragged is a good play for early season as both Exhibition and Flying Yankee are nice runs. It's usually quiet as your pics seem to indicate and they run some good deals on Liftopia. You can bang out a lot of vertical quickly riding that 6 pack.



Absolutely!  There were a few groups that would slow things down a few times but that was OK.


----------



## hiroto (Dec 2, 2013)

It is nice to see that their snow making investment is finally paying off to be able to open this early with this much coverage.


----------



## dlague (Dec 2, 2013)

hiroto said:


> It is nice to see that their snow making investment is finally paying off to be able to open this early with this much coverage.



True!  This was the earliest I have ever skied there.


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 2, 2013)

It sucks they delayed the express again!!! But ragged still is one of the best places In NH.  Was the waffle cabin open?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks good.  Too bad about a bearing blowing.  Which one was it?  If it is the bullwheel, that is not an easy or cheap fix.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 2, 2013)

And way to help out that young girl and her Dad.  If I see someone having trouble I always stop to ask if I can help.


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> And way to help out that young girl and her Dad.  If I see someone having trouble I always stop to ask if I can help.



That's nice. I do the same thing.


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> That's nice. I do the same thing.



Especially if a child or any helpless skier/snowboarder is in a blind spot!  I am big enough to be seen and I wear bright colors to boot!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 3, 2013)

dlague said:


> Especially if a child or any helpless skier/snowboarder is in a blind spot!.....



+1


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> That's nice. I do the same thing.



We should make this the AZ way.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 3, 2013)

Not good news about the bearings on the Spear Triple. Any word that day about how long it would be down? Their trail report doesn't show Spear as running but that could be just that's it's mid-week.


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Not good news about the bearings on the Spear Triple. Any word that day about how long it would be down? Their trail report doesn't show Spear as running but that could be just that's it's mid-week.



Well they never got it going that day or Sunday - so probably still fixing it!  Too bad - they had Flying Yankee covered top to bottom.


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> We should make this the AZ way.



Right on!


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 3, 2013)

Is this what finally prompts them to get the Spear lift replaced?  Shame it was on opening weekend.


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Is this what finally prompts them to get the Spear lift replaced?  Shame it was on opening weekend.



Really!  They had listed as an open chair at 7:30 am with Flying Yankee and when we got there around 10 ish it was not running!  I guess they had a good plan!


----------



## Abubob (Dec 4, 2013)

Spear up and running now. Flying Yankee open.


----------



## dmw (Dec 4, 2013)

I heard they got it open on Monday; first riders just reached the top.


----------



## Angus (Dec 4, 2013)

dmw said:


> I heard they got it open on Monday; first riders just reached the top.



Excellent!


----------



## Abubob (Dec 4, 2013)

dmw said:


> I heard they got it open on Monday; first riders just reached the top.



Well, its running now but apparently it hadn't been running all weekend and until today. I emailed the area yesterday (Tuesday) but didn't check it until this afternoon (Wednesday). Here's the response:

Hi Bob,
Spear will be running tomorrow morning at 9am, with skiing on Flying Yankee.

Thanks,
Jamie

Jamie Cobbett
Communications & Special Event Manager


----------



## dmw (Dec 4, 2013)

</sarcasm>


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 4, 2013)

Good lookin' out for the kid.


----------

